# Murdered The Tog (late post)---NuFsEd



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

Left the ramp in Willoughby 2:30 headed to my secret tog whole. For bait I had 2 dozen fiddlers and 2 more dozen green crabs shipped directly from NY. I anchored up by 2:45. I had Nufsed's father on the boat for a little light tackle fun. By the time I rigged my rod up he was on the board. We fished a new spot. My original thought was to try a spot called the ladder, but never made it. We fished to the left of the door but not quite the pipe. All in all the caught 23 keeping taug, mixed with bundle of 11-13inch seabass, and oystertoads. (all of which went back in the water)


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i wanna tag some bro !! lets go right now !! you know i can go with almost no notice marvin- you call me right now dude !! 685 4811 memorize that numer !


----------

